# Vermeer 672 Stump grinder users?????



## TFPace (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a 672 that has 820+ hours.

The polychain belt is the weak link on this machine IMO.

The belt price is VERY pricey

Is there a alternate to using OEM belts?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 11, 2009)

I seen a polychain that said Gates on it. You could check with a parts store or big truck parts store that carries Gates.


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 12, 2009)

The Gates Polychain belts are available at lots of Bearing and Powertransmission suppliers. Easy to find at Motion Industries. Shop around on the internet!! 

Make sure you know what you are doing installing it - make sure it is straight and tensioned correctly, don't pry it or "walk" it on to the sprockets - an expensive mistake.


----------



## TFPace (Dec 12, 2009)

BigStumps,

Thanks for the advice.

I have located the Motions Industries store in NC. I'll call first thing Monday.

My drive and driven sprockets on the PolyChain side are badly worn.

Vermeer has new numbers so I think they are using GT2 belts...

I ordered a new drive and belt NextDay Air but after much studying I find that I need the driven sprocket.

How many hours do you average on belts with your 672?

What belt system does Carlton use?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## ArborquipSP (Dec 13, 2009)

Carlton and Bandit use the same gates belts with the same pulleys (different sizes though). Did you order the belt from vermeer or motion?

If you have the gates PN# search for it on motions site and it will give you a general price. Most locations will adjust the price down if they can.
http://www.motionindustries.com/motion3/jsp/mii/index.html

Scott


----------



## TFPace (Dec 13, 2009)

Scott,

The belt and drive sprocket were ordered from Vermeer.

I'm to call Motion tomorrow AM.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## AAASTUMPSERVICE (Aug 12, 2011)

I am looking into buying a used Vermeer 672. I am getting a good deal on it but i dont know much about the machine? Can you tell me what you think of yours. Is there anything i should keep a look out for when i go demo the machine? Thanks alot!


----------



## TFPace (Aug 13, 2011)

*Imo*

Check the polychain drive & driven sheave for wear. By this I mean you can tell the original width of the tooth versus what the wheel has worn down to. My machine was a former city owned machine and I bought this unit not knowing anything about stump grinders. Anyway, a worn polychain sheave will eat these belts up and your profits too! 

Learn to properly tension the belts, this will keep you up & running too!

If you have the Duetz engine it is a good runner, mine spun a connecting rod bearing while I was doing a large job. Luckily, I have enough fat in the project to buy a new crank and bearing set and still be in the black.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## Ericmsr (May 26, 2018)

TFPace said:


> *Imo*
> 
> Check the polychain drive & driven sheave for wear. By this I mean you can tell the original width of the tooth versus what the wheel has worn down to. My machine was a former city owned machine and I bought this unit not knowing anything about stump grinders. Anyway, a worn polychain sheave will eat these belts up and your profits too!
> 
> ...


Hello how are you I have the same machine and trying to learn more about it


----------

